# Zykluszeit vom Profibus DP



## Peltzerserbe (15 Dezember 2005)

Moin moin,
ist es irgendwie möglich zur Laufzeit mittels einer S7-Steuerung bzw. einer Hochsprache die Buszykluszeit vom Profibus DP zu ermitteln?
Bin für alle Idden dankbar.
Danke peltzerserbe


----------



## cmm1808 (16 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal den OB1 (S7 Hilfe benutzen) an.
Hier können im Deklarationsteil Informationen über die Zykluszeit ausgelesen werden.


Kann Dir aber im Moment nicht sagen in welchen Bereich sie liegen, bzw.
wie die Variable heißst.

Hab zur Zeit kein PG greifbar um nachzusehen.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## cmm1808 (16 Dezember 2005)

Ich nochmal,



  wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :wink: 

Du möchtest Die BUS-ZYKLUSZEIT ermittel, nicht die PROGRAMM-ZYKLUSZEIT?

Sorry, hab im Moment keine Idee.
Müsste erst mal externen Wissensspeicher durchwühlen :idea: 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2005)

Die berechnete Bus-Zykluszeit kannst du in der Hardwarekonfig sehen (siehe Bild).
Die tatsächliche kannst du z.Bsp. mit dem "PROFview XL" von Indu-Sol ermitteln.
Aus dem Programm heraus wird es schwierig, aber wenn du 2 SPS hast, die über Profibus kommunizieren, kann man Daten im Kreis schicken und die Zeit ermitteln, bis die Daten zurückkommen. Alledings kann ein Versenden der Daten auch mehrere Buszyklen in Anspruch nehmen.


----------

